# ABW Bangle



## BassBlaster (Nov 11, 2012)

This was a Christmas order I got finished up today. One of BangleGuy's bangle kits in SS mid width. The wood is african blackwood also from BG. The wood was polished with MM and a caranuba wax finish applied. The core was also polished but the inside was left brushed.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/AFBbangle1.jpg


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks real nice. Got your box of wood friday. Thank you. Rick


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks and your welcome!!


----------



## BangleGuy (Nov 11, 2012)

looks great! ABW is quite black but still has some interesting grain present. Nice job Bass!


----------

